# Has anyone deleted/redownload the game?



## ScalpelUser (Mar 17, 2018)

I keep getting the 'unable to find data' error to the point where I have to restart twenty times or more, sometimes even restarting my phone to get it to work. 

I AM connected through Nintendo and I even verified by picking up some points (I had no idea that was a thing, so many lost points!!!) but wanted to be sure I'm good to go. At level 56 I really don't want to lose my progress XD 

So, as long as I'm connected to my Nintendo account, I can delete and redownload the game and my save file safely?

Thanks for the help, just trying to verify!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 17, 2018)

Nintendo says to connect to your Nintendo account with PC to protect your save data. That being said, I'm positive you can redownload the app and log onto your account and won't lose anything. However, I'm not sure if that will solve your "unable to find data" issue as that may be something on Nintendo's side.


----------



## ScalpelUser (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks! I hope it does, but it's been going on for ages, only got unbearable after the most recent update T-T 

I did try and check online for any 'confirmation' than I'm connected, I only ever connected through my phone. But that pulled up a browser so I should be good to go (totally not paranoid)


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 17, 2018)

Good luck ^.^ I was just quoting Nintendo. As they say your data is secure if you are connected.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 18, 2018)

I deleted it when I was first having so many reset problems and had zero problems when I reinstalled. I either had to log into MyNintendo again, or it simply asked me "do you want to restore the most recent data", I can't remember which, and everything was fine.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, I have the same issues so I actually did so yesterday and all of my data reinstalled and my game was how I left it. I think the only thing you can lose is your leaf tickets if you've bought some they wont be there anymore, at least that's what it warns of. Sadly the errors are still happening. :/

I have a Moto Z Droid, wondering what kind of phone you have, if they're similar and that's why this is happening. I thought it was due to low memory on my phone but I cleared that out and the problem persists so... :/


----------



## Dede (Mar 18, 2018)

Before the most recent update I had that "unable to find data" error too which had me tapping the return to title button 15 or so times. After updating I logged on without a single interruption and then crashed not even 10 minutes into the game. I tried to get back in after that but kept getting those annoying errors again but this time it wouldn't let me into the game at all!

Fortunately I was able to uninstall/reinstall and reload my data safely and since then I've barely had any errors interrupt me from logging in. When I do get an error, it's usually only once.



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have a Moto Z Droid, wondering what kind of phone you have, if they're similar and that's why this is happening. I thought it was due to low memory on my phone but I cleared that out and the problem persists so... :/



I've been suspecting for quite some time that there might be some problem with Motorola phones. I'm playing it on a Moto Z Play and had those errors appear ever since I first fired up PC on it, while my old and much slower Samsung phone would let me log in just fine. I've noticed my Moto Z would every so often struggle to load a page in the browser too even though both Wifi and mobile data seem fine.


----------



## Ras (Mar 18, 2018)

When they did that big update a month or so ago, I started getting an error where I would see nothing but a black or blue screen after the Nintendo screen.  I deleted the app, reinstalled it, and still had the problem.  I then started sweating the idea that I might have lost everything, but I finally found a solution to the black screen, logged back in, and everything was as it should be. Even the amenity I was building had the correct amount of time left. So, as long as you are certain you connected your Nintendo ID thing, you should be okay.


----------



## ScalpelUser (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks guys! It must be Motorola because I have the Moto Z play droid too. Dammit, I love this phone too, I suppose there are worse problems to have though.


----------



## ScalpelUser (Mar 18, 2018)

For the benefit of the future generations, my paranoia was unfounded! Everything went well with the re-download and nothign was lost, not even build time on an ammenity. 

As a bonus, thus far, it seems to have fixed the problem! Loaded up just fine without any 'unable to find data' errors : D


----------

